# Benchmade to re-release the Hobbit line?



## arnisandyz (Jan 18, 2005)

Rumors are out that Benchmade owns the patents to these knife designs of Bob Taylor originally made by REKAT and may be doing a production run soon! I handled one many years ago and always regretted not getting it. Its an excellent design.

Those of you who are not familiar with the hobbit go here http://www.snipercountry.com/InReviews/HobbitWarrior.asp


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2005)

Nifty knife, in the right, (hell even wrong) hands it could mean devastating wounds.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope the rumors are true. 

Although I am not sure about using it as a civilian EDC, I really like the design for what it is intended for (a reverse grip fighter).

From what I understand, REKAT had trouble using the Hobbit name from Disney Co. for the knife. Perhaps they'll have to change the name?

Either way, no mattter what its called, I hope Mr. Taylor gets his design revived!

Paul


----------



## Emptyglass (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi there:

Actually the problem would have been with the Tolkien Estate and/or Saul Zaentz who own the rights to the works the name is drawn from. The use of the name Hobbit on a product without permission would have been a violation of copyright law in the US and some other countries.

Rich Curren


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2005)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> Hi there:
> 
> Actually the problem would have been with the Tolkien Estate and/or Saul Zaentz who own the rights to the works the name is drawn from. The use of the name Hobbit on a product without permission would have been a violation of copyright law in the US and some other countries.
> 
> Rich Curren



Yea, I have no idea. This would have been pre-lord of the rings movies, so it may have had something to do with the 1970's cartoon version? I had heard that Disney had something to do with going after REKAT for the hobbit name, but it very well could have been a different entitiy...

Paul


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 18, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Rumors are out that Benchmade owns the patents to these knife designs of Bob Taylor originally made by REKAT and may be doing a production run soon! I handled one many years ago and always regretted not getting it. Its an excellent design.
> 
> Those of you who are not familiar with the hobbit go here http://www.snipercountry.com/InReviews/HobbitWarrior.asp


I bought a pocket hobbit from REKAT a couple years back.  I looked everywhere for one and was actually told they weren't made anymore, when I managed to find Bob Taylor's phone number and I ordered one directly.  It's a wonderful folder and I love the fact that it's designed for reverse grip and trapping.  I've always wanted one of the Hobbit Warriors, though, heck of a wicked weapon.  I'll have to get one if they reissue.


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 19, 2005)

I definitely like the look of this blade.    You say there was a folder?  are there any pictures?  I'm curious to see how that style of blade would go into a handle, and still have a decent draw.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 19, 2005)

I sold the Hobbit and the import copy for years, until the Tolkein lawyers contacted me and threatened legal action merely for selling at retail the product which was thusly named. I can still obtain the copy version and sell it but I cannot advertise it. These things are too *HEAVY* and I don't see much practical value, myself. Sorry to be a wet blanket. You could carry a good fighting knife and a loaded hideout polymer framed pistol for the same weight.


I prefer a medium weight Bowie, Kukri, or other fighting knife style. IMO a knife is not a pry bar or a way to split wood. If you want something with greater power and a tool, get a Junglee Skinning axe. If you want a razor sharp fighting knife there are many better designs, JMHO, having handled them all.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 19, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> These things are too *HEAVY* and I don't see much practical value, myself. Sorry to be a wet blanket. You could carry a good fighting knife and a loaded hideout polymer framed pistol for the same weight.
> 
> 
> While I agree the original Warrior was way too large to carry, the Hobbit Warrior was more practical. I am hoping that they produce the Pygmy Hobbit which will be even more compact.
> ...


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree that this isn't a practical carry knife; mostly for legal reasons.

However, I am sure that in the right hands this can be deadly enough. Also, although it is designed for reverse grip, I could see many forward grip applications as well...

Paul


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 21, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I agree that this isn't a practical carry knife; mostly for legal reasons.
> 
> However, I am sure that in the right hands this can be deadly enough. Also, although it is designed for reverse grip, I could see many forward grip applications as well...
> 
> Paul


If someone is in to reverse edge training, they are definitely the knife to carry.  I prefer a forward grip myself, but I definitely am impressed by the rear edge trapping power of those vicious teeth.  I bought the pocket hobbit mostly because I just wanted one.  I don't carry it, preferring an Benchmade CQC7 and a CRKT M16-SRT.  It's still an interesting conversation piece, the belt clip draw and the reverse openning are interesting, but require time to master.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> If someone is in to reverse edge training, they are definitely the knife to carry.  I prefer a forward grip myself, but I definitely am impressed by the rear edge trapping power of those vicious teeth.  I bought the pocket hobbit mostly because I just wanted one.  I don't carry it, preferring an Benchmade CQC7 and a CRKT M16-SRT.  It's still an interesting conversation piece, the belt clip draw and the reverse openning are interesting, but require time to master.



For a civilian, though, the knife isn't legally prudent to carry...

Paul


----------



## latchless (Jan 21, 2005)

For what it's worth, Benchmade owns the patent for the "Rolling Lock" previously owned by R.E.K.A.T knives. That may be the source of the wishfull thinking/rumors around the Hobbit.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> For a civilian, though, the knife isn't legally prudent to carry...
> 
> Paul


I'll give you that, it's a vicious looking blade and any jury it's shown too will wince.  So will your attorney.  Better a knife with a "utility look".  The hobbit looks like it was made for one thing...opening a human body.


----------

